# best printer



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

which is the very best out of these printers

the epson 3620 vs the canon pixma ts 6020 vs the canon mx925 vs the canon mg 5750

for printing web pages from the internet and for fast printing pages and colour photos i want the very best high detailed prints or photos currently possible

or can any body recommend a all in one printer that would give me the very best web pages print from the internet detailed prints fastest at printing pages and scanning and the most vibrant detailed photo prints possible thanks


----------

